# Planning 2004 Aveo conversion



## frank_a (Oct 5, 2009)

We have a 2004 Aveo 4 door sedan that has been sitting around for a year because the timing belt let go and ruined the motor. I was gonna just pull the head and see what I had, but for some reason I can't get it to lift off. Then I got the idea in my head maybe I should just pull the motor and make it an EV. It has a standard transmission so that makes it easier right? So now I'm about to pull the motor, I'm thinking "why not go green".

My skill level is I built a hot rod years ago from scratch - frame, bracketry, wiring, plumbing, upholstery, etc. I have a clean, well-equipped shop, but do not have a power lift (ceiling height problems). I have an engine hoist, good Lincoln MIG welder and a variety of hand and power tools of all types, and a garage stall to work in.

I would like my EV to go 60 mph and have a range of 60 miles, but everything is negotiable. (It could be the Aveo 6060! )

I figure it would cost me 3 grand to repower it with a rebuilt gas engine, so somewhere in that range for dollars. I'm a great scavenger too. A good deal of the parts in my hot rod were bought used from individuals, got for free, or picked from junkyards. I enjoy that sort of challenge.

I haven't considered any parts at all yet, just givng it some thought. A nagging back injury means I probably won't start this till winter sets in. Hopefully by then I'll be back to some kind of reasonable health!

Problems I've wondered about:

1. What happens with the car's computer?

2. What happens with the power behind the power steering and power brakes?

3. We have pretty strict inspection laws in NYS, what has to happen there? I was lucky with my hot rod - I built it in VT and they have street rod law there that makes it really pretty easy to register a unique homebuilt car. NYS is NOT like that!

I am a planner by nature, and want to take the time to plan this while I'm recovering from my back injury. Thank you for any input, ideas, suggestions, etc. 

Frank


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

frank_a said:


> We have a 2004 Aveo 4 door sedan that has been sitting around for a year because the timing belt let go and ruined the motor. ...make it an EV. It has a standard transmission so that makes it easier right?


perfect



frank_a said:


> My skill level is I built a hot rod years ago from scratch ...clean, well-equipped shop,


perfect



frank_a said:


> I would like my EV to go 60 mph and have a range of 60 miles, but everything is negotiable. (It could be the Aveo 6060! )


doable.... 80mph, 40 miles is easier. 



frank_a said:


> I figure it would cost me 3 grand to repower it with a rebuilt gas engine, so somewhere in that range for dollars. I'm a great scavenger too.


Its going to run you $8k for all-new stuff. You can take a little off if you find a used motor, controller, or machine you r own adaptor plate (but that is hard to do right without a nice mill and good machinist)



frank_a said:


> 1. What happens with the car's computer?


just leave it in to run the ABS, etc. most engine sensors are chopped out, but so what.




frank_a said:


> 2. What happens with the power behind the power steering and power brakes?


power brakes with little vaccum motor and accumulator. power steering w/ a toyota MR2 pump or similar....



frank_a said:


> 3. We have pretty strict inspection laws in NYS, what has to happen there? I was lucky with my hot rod - I built it in VT and they have street rod law there that makes it really pretty easy to register a unique homebuilt car. NYS is NOT like that!


go down and ask DMV what you'll need to do to re-register as an all-electric conversion. Most states the conversion or 're-built' car is way easier than 'homebuilt', because all you are doing is changing the motor and getting exemption from emissions testing. If you follow reasonable guidelines in battery retention, fusing, circuit breaker, inertia switch.... you can pass whatever......


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds to me like an EV conversion should be no problem for you.

If NY state has a strict vehicle inspection process, your biggest issue might be keeping the car under GVW. GVW is frequently exceeded by those of us running lead acid conversions. (my MR2's GVW is about 2900lbs, and it weighs 3400lbs dry and empty). The more conscientious among us compensate by installing bigger brakes, heavier springs, etc; but it is doubttful a state inspection would put any weight in such things. (pun intended)

However these days, a 100AH, 144v lithium pack + BMS is not too insanely priced. In a small car like the aveo, you could probably get around 50 miles of range at 60mph, from such a pack without too much trouble, and the car would probably be within a couple hundred pounds of stock.

Lots of good material here, planner to planner


----------



## frank_a (Oct 5, 2009)

Boy, great info guys, thanks! That 100AH, 144v lithium pack is a bit pricey, but nothing is out of consideration here, in part because this car is "extra." I.e., we don't need it.

This little Aveo of mine has a hitch on it. I see some people build battery trailers to augment capacity and range? 

I have a good friend who is a NYS inspector I hope to see Monday and pick his brain. Failing that, I will contact DMV headquarters and see what they say. I live just outside the capital (Albany) here which makes it a little easier. And heck, the governor is always talking about alternative energy stuff!

I'm a bit confused about motors and controllers. 

What is "best" AC or DC motors? 

What is a controller, and where are they used? 

Is there somebody that sells whatever the adaptor plate is that dtbaker mentions? I assume that plate goes between the clutch and the motor?

Well, back at it guys. Back is getting better slowly, so I may start pulling stuff apart soon. Sounds like fun!

Frank


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

frank_a said:


> I see some people build battery trailers to augment capacity and range?


Or generator trailers to charge the system up when not near a plugin. 



> What is "best" AC or DC motors?


No such thing. Depends on what exactly you want out of it and the many details of what you decide you would like to do with the EV. 




> What is a controller, and where are they used?


It's the...valve that lets the battery power into the motor, at it's most simple explanation. More complicated than that in reality, depending on which actual controller is under discussion. 




> Is there somebody that sells whatever the adaptor plate is that dtbaker mentions? I assume that plate goes between the clutch and the motor?


Transmission and motor; to mount the two together. THen there is an adapter between the motor shaft and the clutch/transmission shaft, to tie the two together.
Each adapter plate for each motor and transmission combinaton may be different; there are some adapters premade for a few fairly common conversions, but I don't know if there's one for yours.
________
Vape Info


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't forget insurance. I haven't built an EV yet, but I have called several insurance companies about insuring an EV and most gave me a flat NO, they won't insured a "modified" vehicle. State Farm is the only company that said yes.


----------



## frank_a (Oct 5, 2009)

That is an excellent point paker. I've gone through that with my hot rod, none of the "regular" companies would insure it. There are specialty companies out there though (like Haggerty, Walker, others) that will insure odd home built, highly modified vehicles. Can't register a vehicle in good old NYS without an insurance card. Soemthing else to check on, but I think I'll call the folks who insure my home built hot rod (replica of a 1923 Model T, but with a V-8 motor, Jaguar IRS, hand built frame, etc.).

Frank


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

> That 100AH, 144v lithium pack is a bit pricey, but nothing is out of consideration here


Consider how much you will spend on gas and oil over 10 years if you rebuild that gas engine. Lithium pack lasts 10 years, its a long term investment in energy independence...

Good luck, sounds like you are a good candidate for successful conversion...


----------

